# Emoticons in quick reply



## timpeac

Hi

Would it be possible to add emoticons to the quick reply? Personally I often add an emoticon to my post and so have to click on the advanced answer rather than quick post.

I don't know if this would cause the page too long to load for those on dial up (luckily for me I'm on broadband) so it's just a thought if it wouldn't inconvenience others.


----------



## Elisa68

You can type them directly on the keyboard : )  ; )  etc. [to make them visible this way I added a space between ; and )]


----------



## timpeac

They're not visible to me in your post Elisa - I just see the ":" amd ")" signs.


----------



## Elisa68

I am sorry I wasn't clear. I did it on purpose  otherwise you wouldn't be able to see them.  I typed this one in quick reply.


----------



## Jana337

Testing 
Oh, it really works! Thanks, Elisa. 

Basically, you mustn't write the "nose", :*-*)

Jana


----------



## timpeac

Thanks Elisa!! I am using a Spanish keyboard with English symbols printed on the keys so I will have to work out where the necessary signs are now!

What's a big grin, do you know?


----------



## Elisa68

I am trying   if it works I did : D.


----------



## jimreilly

trying this


----------



## fenixpollo

wink = ; )
 laugh = : )
 frown = : (
 smile = : )

What about the rest?


----------



## Elisa68

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> What about the rest?


Here there is the list.


----------



## fenixpollo

Duh.  _Thanks a lot, Elisa!_


----------

